# Home made Goat Cheese :)



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Have some extra milk so cooked up a batch of goat cheese. I like to do mozzarella or ricotta as both are fast and there is no real wait time afterwards. Here are a couple of pics 

First pic is a close up of the mozzarella. I put Johny's Seasoning and a garlic pepper on the top. The first bit is strong but as you chew, it mixes perfectly with the mild cheese and is oh so good 

The second pic: Left is a sorbet. I add vanilla, sugar and butter to it. Tastes kinda like rice pudding. Middle is mozzarella cheese balls in a home made dill pickle brine. And on the right, the seasoned mozzarella.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

When's Happy Hour? I'll bring the crackers and wine!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Mary Maddox is on her way out, might as well come on over


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yum  Bought a cheese making kit from Hoegger and I am excited to try some out! Very jealous of your goat milk though, I'll be using store bought milk.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Check out your local health food store. They might have fresh goat milk. Cow's milk just isn't the same!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not to mention that store bought milk is ultra pasteurized and not alot of milk fat anyways. But its worth a try. Just use whole milk and maybe even ad a pint of 50/50 cream? Health food stores do carry it most of the time, though its going to be spendy. The wal mart here carries goats milk in the half gallon. It took me 2 or 3 times before I got it right when I started off. Good luck and have fun!


----------

